# My Pictures



## Irish Pat (Oct 12, 2013)

Could anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong with my pictures.I only have a FUJIFILM FINEPIX J27,it has 10.2 megapixels,3 x optical zoom,2.7" LCD camera.I    take my pictures in a white tent with one lamp with a 100w bulb.How can I get the shadow out?Back ground light?

 Pat.


----------



## Boz (Oct 12, 2013)

The first thing is you are only using one light.  I like using at least two and sometimes three with the third just to illuminate the background.  Most cameras will calculate the exposure to a neutral grey.  Since you are using a white background to get a nice crisp white you may have to switch to manual mode or change the EV level so you slightly overexpose to get a correct exposure.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 13, 2013)

Boz said:


> The first thing is you are only using one light.  I like using at least two and sometimes three with the third just to illuminate the background.  Most cameras will calculate the exposure to a neutral grey.  Since you are using a white background to get a nice crisp white you may have to switch to manual mode or change the EV level so you slightly overexpose to get a correct exposure.



These are the things I'd try first. White backgrounds also cause difficulties in getting a good color reproduction of your pen until you've played around and got the exposure and white balance set. I choose an easier path by using a gray background for most of my pen photos, which lets me concentrate more on composition, focus and reproducing what I see. Mine aren't as artful as many, but I'm happy that they represent the actual pen fairly well.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## crokett (Oct 14, 2013)

A gray background is a good suggestion, I may try that.

As for the shadows, you need more lights.  My "light tent" is a cardboard box with holes cut in the sides and white muslim stretched tight and glued to the outside. My cousin's husband is a professional photographer.  This was his suggestion.    I have 1 overhead light with a 100 watt bulb and a halogen light on the side.     

For the white balance, your camera may have a setting.  The one on my point n shoot puts too much blue in, so  I adjust white balance in post-processing with GIMP.  My pictures got MUCH better after I started using close-up mode and a tripod.


----------

